# Best Whitening ToothPaste?



## greeneyedangel (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey I'm looking for a new whitening toothpaste- I'm currently using Pearl Drops and its ok-- but was wondering if anyone was using anything really amazing where they could see the difference?


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 8, 2006)

I did a search for you, and here's what I found: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sea...earchid=475150. LOTS of links about teeth whiteners. If the link doesn't work, then just so to the Search feature (found here), and type in "teeth whiteners." HTH!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 8, 2006)

I use Crest Whitening with Scope. I have seen a huge difference using this!! But check out the link Aquilah got for ya for more tips and preferences


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 8, 2006)

THE only toothpaste that's made a difference for me is Rembrandt Dazzling White Toothpaste. However, I haven't been able to find it in the stores for several years, and I haven't tried ordering it online.

I've tried a few other Rembrandt toothpastes, but none of them worked, and one or two of them even irritated my gums! I also haven't had any luck with the Crest and Colgate whitening toothpastes I've tried. I might try those Crest whitening strips some day since toothpastes aren't doing much for me, they worked well for my dad...


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif THE only toothpaste that's made a difference for me is Rembrandt Dazzling White Toothpaste. However, I haven't been able to find it in the stores for several years, and I haven't tried ordering it online.
I've tried a few other Rembrandt toothpastes, but none of them worked, and one or two of them even irritated my gums! I also haven't had any luck with the Crest and Colgate whitening toothpastes I've tried. I might try those Crest whitening strips some day since toothpastes aren't doing much for me, they worked well for my dad...

Aw, they don't have that anymore?! I agree, it did work good! I haven't whitened my teeth in awhile since I've had braces.


----------



## steffie3678 (Oct 14, 2006)

colgate total, plus whitening.


----------



## ZOMBIEx (Oct 15, 2006)

I havent really tried any other kind but, Crest Whitening with scope works really well for me.


----------

